# Replacing ball joints on 05' GTO



## FATASSGOAT (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay, so I have the "pop" in the steering wheel if I'm driving and turn left or right very hard at all. Not much noise, but just no steering for a second, then it pops back. 
I need to replace the ball joints, how do I do so and where should I get them? I heard of Pedder, and heard good things, so i may go with them. Can I do this myself very easily (4-5hrs)? :seeya:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

No steering? Sounds like a steering box issue. Throw the "estimated" time out the window, and just accept to do the repair yourself and get it done.


----------

